# Visual C++ 2010 Das System kann die angegebne Datei nicht finden...



## Haha (26. Juli 2011)

Das Problem steht an sich schon oben.


> 1>------ Erstellen gestartet: Projekt: Test4, Konfiguration: Debug Win32 ------
> 1>C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Platforms\Win32\Microsoft.Cpp.Win32.Targets(57,5): error : Die erforderliche Datei "" fehlt.
> ========== Erstellen: 0 erfolgreich, Fehler bei 1, 0 aktuell, 0 übersprungen ==========


Weiß jmd. was man tun muss****?
Ich bin heute bei C++ mit eingestiegen und habe also null Plan wie man was macht und schlage mich gerade mal so durch deswegen wäre es hilfreich für mich wenn ihr möglichst genau erklären könntet was ich tun muss,
thy^^
Wenn ich den PlattformToolset von V100 wo er sich momentan befindet auf V90 stelle kriege ich eine neue Fehlermeldung:


> Der Debugger kann nicht gestartet werden.
> Der erforderliche VINstalDir-Eigenschaft fehlt oder ist leer.





> 1>------ Erstellen gestartet: Projekt: Test4, Konfiguration: Debug Win32 ------
> 1>C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets(293,5): error MSB8010: Das angegebene Plattformtoolset (v90) erfordert Visual Studio 2008. Stellen Sie sicher, dass auf dem Computer Visual Studio 2008 installiert ist.
> ========== Erstellen: 0 erfolgreich, Fehler bei 1, 0 aktuell, 0 übersprungen ==========


Weitere Dinge könnten euch vlt. helfen, um mein Problem zu lösen:
1. Wenn ich auf den Debugger "Play" Knopf drücke schrebit er mir immer, das Project ist veraltet trz. ausführen
2. Dann folgt nach den OK drücken: "Fehler beim erstellen möchten sie den Vorgang vortsetzen und den letzten erfolgreichen Build ausführen?"
Die beiden Dinge kommen bei V90 und V100... dannach ist der Rest wie bereits beschreiben.
Mit der Frage nach den Code kann ich leider nichts anfangen, sry.
Hoffe ihr könnt meinen Fehler erkennen.
Thy...


----------



## Steiner_B (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Welcher Code löst denn diese Meldung aus?


----------



## sheel (26. Juli 2011)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de 

So, ohne weitere Informationen, wird es schwer den Fehler zu finden.
Da du nach eigener Aussage noch ziemlich unerfahren bist:
Lad doch einmal das Projekt als Zip hier rauf (geht direkt im Forum, ohne Fremdhoster).
Dann sieht man wahrscheinlich m Schnellsten, was falsch ist.

Gruß


----------



## MCoder (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

probiere folgendes: Gehe in den Projekteinstellungen zu "Konfigurationseingenschaften -> Allgemein" und ändere dort die Eigenschaft "Platform Toolset" (kenne leider nur die englische Bezeichnung, ist aber direkt über den Projektstandards)  zu "Windows7.1SDK".

Gruß
MCoder


----------

